
Intel’s 22FFL Process Improves Power, Cost, and Analog - fulafel
https://www.realworldtech.com/intel-22ffl-process/
======
baybal2
It looks to me that Intel is getting more and more into foundry business.

To me, it looks to be a not entirely logic oriented process. Intel does not
have much use for it Internally other than their so so and low volume cellular
RF products and (quite good) wifi chips, that they currently fab at TSMC.

What it seem from a first look is that they want to take clients of other
specialty low power/mixed 55nm/65nm node foundries.

------
ComputerGuru
Article is down. Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.realworldtech.com/intel-22ffl-
process/&num=1&client=safari&hl=en-us&prmd=ivn&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

------
baybal2
I can't open the link

